# E-cigarettes: Making Up Facts?



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

It seems like those who are opposed against electronic cigarettes are not able to find real hardcore evidence to support their theories. So, to compensate they just make it up. Dr. David Abrams states that folks would give up smoking completely if electronic cigarettes were not there to be their crutch. Dr. Abrams has no evidence to support his statement. He was the coauthor of a study that stated that over seventy percent of e-cigarette users assumed that they were a safer option than traditional tobacco.

Read more: http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-cigarettes-making-up-facts/


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

The people that said more people will quit if it was not for ecigs has never tried to quit ciggies after 20 odd years of smoking.
i've quit a few times ranging from a few months, to once just bellow 2 years. i always relapsed at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

